# The chronicles of a swedish stress nut



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey guys! 
Do you remember me?  I feel like you've all forgotten about me 

Not having an online journal for the first time in 3 years feels a little strange. At first I liked it, but now I think I want to give it another chance 

I'm having some major problems dealing with my stress. School is very overwhelming and I keep pushing myself harder and harder. I'm about to go crazy  My stress levels are on an all time high and it doesn't feel good 
As some of you know I'm an exchange student from Sweden. I'm doing well, getting most As, even got 100% on a 400 level class last week. College life here is very hard for me, it's so different from what I'm used to and the language is a barrier sometimes. I'm not used to being shy, but here I find myself feeling overwhelmed and holding myself back because of fear. It's hard to deal with. Not talking much in class because I feel inferior.. I hate it! I know I have all these ideas and things that I'm not letting out, it's frustrating.
This week I have two tests. Next week I have a presentation for a mad lesbian teacher (she attacks people in class, it's horrible, no wonder I don't talk there!!) and 40 other people, I'm really dreading that. Also a research paper next week which I haven't even started  It's pretty ironic that I'm taking all these classes on how to improve peoples health when I'm not taking care of my own stress, which is doing terrible things to me. My mom suffers from Burn out syndrome and I don't want to go down that lane. She's been working on healing for 6 years and can still not go back to work. If I don't learn how to deal with this now I will be in trouble.

Oh wow, what does this have to do with fitness?  Well, stress is bad  And I have lots of it. I want to learn how to deal with it or I won't reach my number one goal in life: to be happy and live up to my potential.

My fitness life is going pretty well  I'm having great workouts (in fact I'm so sore right now that typing sucks), both cardio and weights.
Diet is going well too  I'm on a no sugar kick up until Thanksgiving, no nuts, peanutbutter or bad carbs either. 21 more days  It's been hard over Halloween and stuff when my roomates filled the whole apartment with candy 

So what do I want to get out of this journal? Well, I want to log my fitness things and get feedback on it. I also want the social support system here that this site gives me  My stress levels needs to be improved. 

I'm back


----------



## jstar (Nov 4, 2004)

Welcome back Jenny! 

So excited you started a journal :bounce: 

What are you taking up in college? 

Don't stress about your papers and tests...you will get them done I'm sure. Never seems like there is enough time though, does there? As I am typing this I am late to work. 

I will check in later, but I wanted to wish you well and hope you have a wonderful day. 

PS - I love your number one goal in life, you WILL achieve it. You seem very determined and smart.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Jenny    I missed you!!!! I'm glad your back


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

She's baaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

We did not forget about you!!! Welcome back Jenny!!!! 

I wish I knew how to tell you to manage your stress, I sure didn't know how.  But you will be ok, and soon enough you'll be cranking out 10-15 page papers in a matter of hours not days.  (I got really good at this lol) Do your best to find time for yourself and do things that relax and make you happy because a little fun can lead to a lot more productivity than if you have no fun at all! Breathe in, breathe out, and remember, you don't have to be perfect.  So what if you don't speak perfect English..you think anybody really minds??? No! I am sure letting out your ideas will help you feel less repressed.  Best of luck, and feel free to call or PM (I can pm my #) if you need to talk!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

welcome back


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2004)

jstar, thank you sweety  I'm in a health science major, health promotion, it's very interesting 

Andrea, thank you, it's good to be back  

Greeky, thank you so much honey  I know I can beat this stress thing. I'm already improving. The thing is, everyone says that I DO speak perfect english.. I even notice when other people make grammar mistakes  People tell me I don't have a tad bit of an accent and will hardly believe that I'm not american. BUT, inside of me, I guess I tell myself that I'm inferior. I haven't taken the background classes the others have so maybe I don't know some things, BUT I have a background and a perspective that the others don't. Which is an asset to the class. In my health communication class (with the crazy teacher) I actually had a presentation about the swedish health care system and I did a great job. I was calm, spoke perfect english and gave information that the others were very interested in and asked lots of questions. So I KNOW that I can do this, I have the ability. I just need to stop being afraid, because I don't have to be  Thank you for your words sweety and thank you for letting me vent 

NT, thanks 

Gw, thanks


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Of course we didn't forget you.  Welcome back.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks BC


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad you are back!     

As IF Ive forgotten about you sunshine!  

Try not to stress yourself out darlin.....take it easy. Stress makes you gain weight and look old. No seriously though girlie, dont be so hard on yourself. I see those 'perfectionist' traits coming out.....I know them all too well.


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

New journal Jenny! you have a new journy and we all here for you sweetie  
first thing to do, just close your eyes and take deep breaths everytime you start stressing. This takes practice.. maybe try it if you can take some yoga classes
we believe in you


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

Great to see you back Jenny! It's great to see your journal.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

Welcome back to the land of journals.  Does that mean we get to see more picture of you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

In a tough economy, the ability to understand other cultures and bring a fresh perspective to the table is priceless! 

You probably speak better English than I do! And who cares about accents.. they're cool anyway! I have a Jersey accent


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> In a tough economy, the ability to understand other cultures and bring a fresh perspective to the table is priceless!
> 
> You probably speak better English than I do! And who cares about accents.. they're cool anyway! I have a Jersey accent



A Greek girl with a Jersey accent, very interesting.  Also, on that note, I would love to hear you speak Jenny.  I think accents make this language more interesting, as long as they aren't so thick that I can't understand what you're saying.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all your love 

Jill, it's good to be back  Yep, definately need to deal with things differently! It's a good thing I don't use food to cope with stress anymore, this would be a FAT year if I did 

Sara, thanks sweets  I have done relaxation exercies before and it really does help, I need to incorporate them more frequently  Thanks for the encouragement 

Mike, thanks 

Cow, there might be more pics later on  I really don't have a swedish accent, which people get very dissapointed by  I guess I've been watching too much american tv  But I can fake a swedish accent 

Greeky, yeah, people are interested and it's fun to be able to attribute  I actually spoke lots in my health communication class today, I just got back


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/4 cup oats, 1/4 cup lc milk
2: 4 oz chicken, 1/2 cup brown rice, veggies, salsa, ff ranch, jello gelatin

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min on stationary bike


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

Look you are opening up already, that's great!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah, it's been a process all through the semester and I've been doing a lot of progress the last month  The first month in school was soooooo hard


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Cow, there might be more pics later on  I really don't have a swedish accent, which people get very dissapointed by  I guess I've been watching too much american tv  But I can fake a swedish accent



That is a little dissapointing, but as long as you can fake one I'm still happy.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2004)

So do you guys remember how I said I was on a no-sugar kick until Thanksgiving? Um, well, I've been doing that for about two weeks.. but um, change of plans  I've been expecting this package from my mom in Sweden for about 2 months now, but since she got the address wrong it took a LOOOONG ass time. Well, I got it today and it was loaded with goodies  Yep, candy too, my favority salty licorice and chocolate and what not  So yeah, I made an exeption  Great, my first day back to journaling and I have a cheat  It's all okay though, I'm not in contest prep or anything, it's all about balance  I'm actually not looking for loosing weight right now, I feel I look pretty good  I have my 4-pack abs showing and all my clothes are pretty loose. It's winter, don't wanna get too little isolation right?  The positive thing about the sweets was that it really didn't taste all that good  It was just.. too sweet  But of course I still ate it because I've been longing for cheats the last two weeks  Now I remember that I don't need it. So maybe this will keep me from having an all Thanksgiving break feast  It just happens to be my birthday weekend that weekend too, my 21st birthday 

Back to the  books  Justin has the salty candy downstairs now so I won't eat anymore of it


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

Jenny, you are still as cute as always. 

Ive been craving sugars hella today. In the grocery store I wanted to buy 1 of everything! Didnt Today I had sf jello and that was too sweet, weird.

Thank god justin is their-bf's are good for the dirty work


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2004)

Alrighty, the morning after  I don't have a hangover  The swedish candy is gone, I fed my roomates and Justin with it (except my roomates thought the salty licorice was NASTY  ) and threw the rest away. I think this cheat was a good thing, because I've been this craving little girlie. I mean literally I've been dreeeeaming about food and just wanting wanting wanting it for two weeks. Seeing my roomies eat all the chocolate that has been everywhere in the apartment (still is!) and Halloween stuff everywhere has been HARD. Now that I had my candy I feel like "ugh, I don't need that stuff, give me some real food". So, I'm over it  And I don't need a super 4 day binge over thanksgiving  Just a lot of sweetpotatoes  I'm now looking forward to all the time I'll be able to spend with Justin and not worry about school (except finals are the week after  ). 
I feel at peace  I think this is one of the few times after a cheat when I haven't been overwhelmed by guilt. I did have a little bit of bad feelings at first, but then I realised that I don't need to 

I've got new motivation now  Bad foods are not an issue anymore, I've got the cravings taken care of  I'm ready to rock and roll! 

The one bad thing about taking last night off from diet and just relaxing is that I didn't get much school work done. I have an exam today  These multiple choice thingies are so much easier than the exams we get in Sweden though so I think I'll be fine  I've been getting As on all the exams in that class so far and I really haven't studied much, it's probably my easiest class 

I like this journal thingie  Because it encourages me to sit down and write long ass posts like this and get all the clutter out of my mind, which is good for my stress levels. If you don't like reading it, don't come here  

Almost time for morning cardio


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh, and weird thing, I'm not very bloated today  Still see the abbies and muscles just look full and pumped  Guess I loaded that glycogen huh?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2004)

Friday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/4 cup oats, splash milk, salsa
2: 4 oz chicken, 1/3 cup sweet potatoe, veggies, salsa
3: 5 oz chicken, veggies, salsa, ff ranch, 15 peanuts, gelatin

Workouts:
* AM: 
-30 min stationary biking, intervals
- 20 min running on treadmilll, speed 7.5 mph, last few min 8.5 
* 20 min crazy biking to class and home, windy as heck


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

I love reading it! 

I always used to make lists obsessively because when I had too many things to do, it helped me transfer them onto the sheet of paper and out of my mind! So yeah, the journal is great for decluttering, once you get something out it doesn't nag at you the same way.  I have been having a small amount of candy everyday, yummy! But that means no cheat for me this weekend..booo lol.


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Ahhhh! hey Jenny! Soooo glad you are back, I loved reading your old journal, and I'm glad you are compelled to write long posts, they make me happy! Its great things are going so well for you, I just got through midterms all last week!

Last night for my creative nonfiction class, (class of 12) we had to go to my professors house for wine and cheese and do a reading of our writing that no one had heard of before! that was fun but stressful!!

I know you will do great. and soon it will be thanksgiving for you, right? sounds fun! anyway, have a great day, Ill talk to you soon!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

I love the 'not bloated' feeling more than anything in this world!!! Looking great makes me feel great.....soooooooo you should post some new pics

What is salty licorice??? Red or black

Im with you when It comes to treats-you _must_ allow yourself a cheat every now and then. AFTER you are re-motivated all over again, and the desire to cheat basically fades away for a few weeks. Its more of a mental thing if anything.


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

You forgot to update yesterdays meals You should post em Jilly style


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey girls 

Greeky, yeah, I make lists daily  I have a little white board on the back of my door. Each morning I write the day and what I need to do. If I do it all I get a star  10 stars and I'll treat myself to something, but not something edible  I know, dorky, but I think it's fun 

laker, hey girl! Good to see you again! How have you been? 

Jill, I'm bloated, just not suuuper bloated  
Salty licorice doesn't exist here  It's black and REALLLY salty. Not like the regular black ones you can find in allsorts licorice here   It's super super salty


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

Can't edit yesterdays meals, too late. Total cals were a little low:

1353 cals
160g protein 50%
79g carbs 25%
34g fat 25%

Going to try to eat more today


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 6, 2004)

good morning S.S.N.  

It sure is nice to have you back on IM   How's life treating you today ?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

S.S.N??  ooooh, Swedish Stress Nut?  That's funny 

I'm doing pretty good this morning, thanks for asking  My ECA is starting to kick in so I'm just about ready to go for a run  Actually I'm pretty jittery, so it should be a good run 
How are you this morning?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> S.S.N??  ooooh, Swedish Stress Nut?  That's funny
> 
> I'm doing pretty good this morning, thanks for asking  My ECA is starting to kick in so I'm just about ready to go for a run  Actually I'm pretty jittery, so it should be a good run
> How are you this morning?


If I was any better I couldn't stand it  !   have a good run !


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

Okay, so what do I have to do this weekend? Let's see...
* Write my environmental health research paper. At least get a good start on it. Sooo boring though. I'm going to write about the health effects of Asbestos since that's easy to find info about. Wish there were more interesting things to write about  If there are any experts on Environmental Health or asbestos out there, please PM me  
* Morning cardio today and tomorrow. 
* Weight workout today, shoulders and hams.
* Practise my health comm presentation. 
* Get a professional jacket for my presentation, I left all my nice ones in Sweden 
* Clean my room.
* Write my parents. Call them too.
* Group meeting Sunday.
* Desperate housewives Sunday 
* RELAX and ENJOY  

Okay, I think that's about it.


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

I love desperate housewives!!!!!

WOW, busy busy weekend!!  Have fun


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

OMG, I just had a crazy crazy run  Hit the trails again instead of treadmill. WOW! I'm beat, 40 mins of running FAST and sprinting hills. I need some FOOOD!! I actually think my bod needs some sugar or other fast carbs right now cause that was a nutty run.. BREAKFAST!!


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

Do you find that running outdoors helps you relieve stress? That sounds like an intense jog..great job  Make sure you eat some carbs at breakfast, your body needs them! 

Wish I could think of some topics for your paper..hmmm you could do something about the ozone or pollution, not that those topics are any more interesting than asbestos 

Have a great day!


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

Good ol' ECA


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

Jstar, this wasn't a jog  I don't jog, I run  It feels so great because I really have my speed up there, I think I'm in better cardiovascular shape than ever before, I love it 
Thanks for the topics, but those really don't sound any better than Asbestos 

Jill, yep, it gave me a kick  I was still soooo tired afterwards though, I totally kicked my own butt


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

Saturday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/2 yolk, 1/3 cup oats, 1/4 cup lc milk, salsa (on eggs), splenda, cinnamon
2: 4 oz chicken, 1/2 cup brown rice, veggies, ranch, salsa, gelatin, 5 candy corns, 1 funsize baby ruth
3: protein shake, 1/3 cup kashi crunch
4: mandarin chicken salad, 4 chicken nuggets, baby musketeer bar (half the size of a funsize)

1612cals
143g protein 37%
137g carbs 36%
46g fat 27%

Meals weren't that great today  oh well, 2+ hours of working out will make up for it  

workouts:
*AM: Cah-razy run  40 mins with speed and sprints up hills, plus about 5 min walking for cool down 
* Shoulders and hams:
- Shoulder presses: 4x8-10
- Leg kick backs: 4x8-10
- Lateral raises: 4x7-8
- Deadlifts: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Leg presses: 4x8-12
- Rear delt raises: 4x8-12
* 25 min stationary biking


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

You should come up here and run the Boston Marathon then so I can cheer you on!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Jenny, welcome back.

Speaking of running, my sister and I are doing a marathon together this January   She will be flying down here to Phoenix to visit me and we will be running the Rock N Roll Marathon.  She is a marathon runner and I am not.  I started training 1.5 months ago but there is no way I will keep up with her and probably will never finish it.  I don't know how I get talked into such things  

Today, I'm hitting my next level of 9 miles, OMG I have such a way to go.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh a marathon would kill me  I like shorter faster runs  I did a half marathon last year and that was a lot of fun, but twice the distance would be hell  I want to run one before I die though


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Jenny, welcome back.
> 
> Speaking of running, my sister and I are doing a marathon together this January   She will be flying down here to Phoenix to visit me and we will be running the Rock N Roll Marathon.  She is a marathon runner and I am not.  I started training 1.5 months ago but there is no way I will keep up with her and probably will never finish it.  I don't know how I get talked into such things
> 
> Today, I'm hitting my next level of 9 miles, OMG I have such a way to go.



HEY Jodi!  Good to see you in here!

Wow, a marathon for ya huh? I think you'll do great!  You'll finish it, I know it  You're just not the kind of girl that gives up


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Jenny, welcome back.
> 
> Speaking of running, my sister and I are doing a marathon together this January   She will be flying down here to Phoenix to visit me and we will be running the Rock N Roll Marathon.  She is a marathon runner and I am not.  I started training 1.5 months ago but there is no way I will keep up with her and probably will never finish it.  I don't know how I get talked into such things
> 
> Today, I'm hitting my next level of 9 miles, OMG I have such a way to go.


Miss Jodi running a marathon?   Why you are just turning into a regular cardio queen.  The Rock 'N Roll in Phoenix should be fun, with lots of live music. The Rock 'N Roll in San Diego was pretty cool, even though I only watched. I will run a marathon eventually. Things have just been too hectic to really train for one. I also have really flat feet   , so I am prone to injuries when I run outside.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

I want to put a disclaimer on my meals  I am not dieting right now, I'm maintaining. I am comfortable where I am right now and I do not want to be on a hard core diet. When I deprive myself and am on a strict diet, I tend to just eat healthy foods because I feel I *have to*. When I am on a little looser grip I eat healthy food because I want to and because I like it and might allow myself to have things 5 pieces of candy corn like today  This makes me enjoy my food more  And when I eat like this I don't binge and I keep my weight stable  I don't just live for my cheat days and go just longing and longing for them cause I can EAT then. The cheat days in the past have just been about eating exessively and don't feel good at all afterwards. So, it's going to be moderation around here, with some fun stuff in my daily diet  If the fun stuff appears too much I'll have to cut it down, but now I'm doing well 

Just want people to know this so they won't get on my case for eating some fun things every now and then


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

How are you doing Jenny? hope you having a relaxing weekend


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

My roomies have been drinking all day  They partied last night, got up around noon and started drinking again.. Went to the football game, drank some more and now they're out  I have done my fair share of 
partying, in Sweden we start early  I got a fake ID when I was 15 and was out clubbing every weekend when I was 16. Been there, done that, moving on.. I do not want to live their lifestyle, I think it's rediculous! Average of 4 nights out binge drinking each week, that's what they do. They've been giving me hell for not going out with them and when I do I don't drink, they give me hell for that too  I do not care  They have now accepted it I think, even though I know they talk about it behind my back. Oh well  Tonight Justin and I are going out to see the new Pixar movie, I LOVE all their movies!! 

Hey Sara  I'm doing great! I've had some kick ass workouts today so I'm feeling great! I decided to take the day off school work and RELAX


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 6, 2004)

I stoped the party thing several years ago but most of my freinds still do.  People get used to it and move on ... the ones worth knowing do anyway.  The hell with the rest of 'em.  Enjoy school Jenny.


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2004)

Monday  :

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/3 yolk, 1/4 cup oats, 1/4 cup lc milk
2: 4 oz chicken, 0.8 cup sweetpotatoes, salsa, 1 tbsp ff ranch, 5 peanuts, 1/2 cup kashi
3: 4 oz chicken, veggies, salsa, 10 peanuts, lc milk
4: 2 walnuts, 6 whites, veggies, salsa, lc milk

1491 cals
171g protein 50%
92g carbs 28%
33g fat 22%

Workouts:
AM: treadmill, 32 min running 7.5 mph, 10 min powerwalking 4.5 on 5 incline


----------



## ZECH (Nov 8, 2004)

Check out DH's lastnight?? Terri Hatcher........   
The one that is having an affair with the young kid is hot too


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha, Justin likes the show too, so funny  He was watching it with me and the girls last night and he got so into it 

I agree, the lady that has an afair is HOT


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

I love reading your journal.

Yea, welcome to the american college life.  Drink, be merry, and drink some more.  I dont know how they do it


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Jake, good to have you back 
I know, it's insane!! The swedish exchange student is getting way better grades than them  


I have a dreaded presentation tomorrow at 11:00.. Think good thoughts of me guys!! I love my group, we've been seeing each other soooo much lately and we have a good time together. I think that chemistry will shine through during our 75 min presentation  

Missed the gym tonight since I met with the group for about 5 hours   this afternoon and night. No worries, I had a great great run this morning and I'll go tomorrow twice. To the university gym in the morning and then other gym at night.
Haven't started my stupid environmental health research paper, go I guess I'll have to do that all night tomorrow  Poor Justin, he doesn't see me much these days.. Thanksgiving break, Thanksgiving break, that's what I keep repeating to myself


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck on your presentation darlin! I know you'll kick some booty!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!! Your workouts look intense babe!! Way to go


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

Unless I'm on vacation, I don't know how others can do it.  I really don't understand why you would do it while going to school.  Jenny, you're making the best decision.  Going ouit every once in a while is a nice break, but there is a reason you're in school, to learn - and you're doing just that.

I remember going to tech school at the age of 30.  I didn't understand how the younger crowd could go out every night and keep their marks up.  I figured it out though, they weren't really concerned with keeping their marks up, just passing.  It's all perspective really.  I would assume that others got jobs as good or maybe better than mine even though I was on the dean's list and they got what they needed to pass.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey guys! 

Jill, thanks 

The presentation went really well overall for my group. I lost some words and had some troubles getting my info out, but I did okay. Our nazi professor who ALWAYS have something critical to say said "you know, I don't have anything to complain about, which is very strange because I always have opinions. You did a great job, very well done and interesting presentation". We were like WOHOO  So great! It was a huge relief cause about 40% of our grades are made on this one presentation. I'm so glad it's over, I don't have to worry about it anymore 

NC, yep, I try to step it up when I'm in there  I love running these days  

NT, I know.. I don't get it either. One of my roomies, the one that parties the most, had to re-take a semester.. Not good. I enjoy going out every now and then, especially going dancing. But here it's just about getting shit-faced and I just don't want to do that


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2004)

Tuesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/4 cup oats, lc milk
2: 4.5 oz chicken, 0.6 cup brown rice, veggies, salsa, ff ranch, lc milk, 1 tbsp pb
3: 7 whites, veggies, cc yoghurt, salsa, ff ranch
4: Lc milk, 1/3 cup raisin bran, 2% milk, 1 walnut
5: 6 whites, veggies, salsa

Totals:
1416 cals
173g protein 52%
96g carbs 28%
29g fat 20%

Workouts:
- AM: 30 min intense stationary, on fatburner+ mode. 
- Chest & triceps


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> NT, I know.. I don't get it either. One of my roomies, the one that parties the most, had to re-take a semester.. Not good. I enjoy going out every now and then, especially going dancing. But here it's just about getting shit-faced and I just don't want to do that



firstly, congradulations on doing a great job on your presentations - as they are always the most nerve racking.

Retake a semester ... that is what I really don't understand.  Wy would you pay all the money to re-take a semester if it could have been avoided by going to a few less social gatherings and a few more classes.  

You are a very strong woman miss Jenny.  Maybe they will see what a difference doing a little more homework could mean to their grades.  Not only that, but going to the classes makes studying much easier as you should have a firm grasp of the teaching concepts.  I applaud you for not giving into the american college lifestyle.


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 9, 2004)

yAY jenny!! I know what you mean about the partying, I live with it everynight when the girl nextdoor stumbles home around 3am.. Drives me nuts. the funny part is, she doesnt wake me up that often as I am here doing work still!! 

Awesome jjob on the presentation, they kill me!Ive got 3 huge papers and a 20page lab all due this monday! at least I dont really have the time to eat badly!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

My Grandfather told me that there are 2 reasons to go to college.  One is to get a higher education, and the other is to party.  If you cant do either one well, then you shouldnt go.

Congrats Jenny.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey peeps, will write you all later 

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/4 cup oats, salsa
2: 4 oz chicken, veggies, salsa, 0.6 cup b-rice, ff ranch, 1/4 cup raisin bran, 1/4 2% milk
3: protein shake, cc yoghurt, 1/4 cup kashi
4: 6 whites, veggies, salsa
5: chicken drumsticks, veggies, ff ranch

Totals:1748 cals
214g protein 51%
101g carbs 24%
46g fat 25%

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min treadmill, 35 running, 5 walking
- 30 min intervals on bike. 3 laps running.
- abs
- transportation: walking from campus, biking to gym and home
- biceps

Cals a little higher today, but with all the exercise I did it doesn't really matter


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

Raisin bran


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Congrats Jenny... looks like all your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2004)

Jill, I know, I'm so glad I don't have to worry about cutting anymore  I really like the way I eat and my workouts right now  I feel I have a good balance 

BC, thanks


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

What have you been up to darlin??


----------



## Jenny (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Jill and all the others. I don't think this journaling thing is for me right now after all. I was doing great with everything before starting this up again and I think this adds stress somehow, which I don't need.
I'll stop by every now and then  I'm doing great, so don't worry


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

Ohhh sweetie... Please just keep this as a whoring journal purely??! I thought that's what it was going to be actually, I was surprised to see meals and workouts.  Just come chat with us, fun stuff!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Yea, atleast stop by to say "hello".


----------



## Jenny (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello 

Haha, okay guys, I wil pop in every now and then  Might even post some pics to let you know that just because I'm not journaling it doesn't mean that I'm pigging out on cheats  

 Love you guys


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey sweets!  You're Chasin' the sun huh?  I could use some of that... but I think we might have to move a couple thousand mile south.  Its getting cold now, brrr.  I'm glad you are doing so well in school and arent just giving in to all the pressure to party, I'm really proud that you're doing so well with that 

I think it was a good idea to turn this into a whoring thread... you're doing great right now with your diet and workouts, no reason to stress about it.

Have a great day in school tomorrow!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey honey 
When I saw that you posted I was like "Awwwwwww he came".  
I know, it is getting cold  It's a good thing I have you to keep me warm  That and the fact that my mom's package with my warm clothes finally arrived 

Thank you for being so supportive of me baby, I couldn't do all of this without you here to back me up  You're just the most amazing thing ever 

See you in about 14 mins! Thanks for taking me to the gym 
Wanna have a picnic in bed tonight?  

I love you so much my cutie pie


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey guys! 

I'm off to the gym soon, leave me some love for me to read when I get back 

My meals are great and my workouts are rocking  I need to be careful and make sure I rest enough between my running sessions though, cause I'll get overtrained if I'm not careful. My runs are usually 40 mins and on 7.2-9.0, so I'm pushing myself hard and need to give my bod some time to rest inbetween. Last week I ran like 5 times for my AM cardio and that was too much, my knees started to feel weird and all that crap. I love it so it's hard to stay away. This morning I'm going to the BIG gym though  so there are all kinds of things to do, will probably stay off the treadmill 

See ya later


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Boooo.. No one left me any love 

I had a great cardio session this morning  56 min on the elliptical trainer, then a 15 min walk home from gym. 500 cals burned


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

< Just for you Jenny!!   

Your workout looks intense babe!!! No wonder you look so hot!


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

L O V E For my little angel  

Holy crap you run at 9????? Thats nut! Im jelous

Im glad you are back, even if it is JUST to whore


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

Come here sugah and I will give you some loooooveee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You run like craaaazzzzyyyy!!!!!!!!! I am lucky to hit 6.0


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey girls  Thanks for stopping by 

Andrea, thank you honey! Yeah, I like to work out hard 

Jill, I've worked my way up there. I too was struggling at the 6es before, but now I never run below 7. When I go for 9 I usually just stay there for a minute or two  
Yep, I'm just here to whore, that way I don't feel like I have to post my meals and workouts each day  My calories are always around 1500 though and my workouts are great  Thanksgiving will be fun though 

Greeky, thank you sweetheart  Yeah, I do run like crazy sometimes  Keep working on your speed and you'll be up there too


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!     I've gotta a quick question for ya sweets.  I'm trying to get out of the habit of being so anal about my meals.  You seem to have a great grasp on what you eat.  Do you actually count your calories or do you just estimate?  Do you still measure? My thing is, I'd kind of like to quit having to measure every little thing and just concentrate on making healthy choices but I wonder if that would be a bad idea and maybe if I'd eat too much??     One more thing, 1500 calories, is that for weight loss?  You work out a lot, are you sure that's enough food since your wanting to maintain?  Just checking babes!! Your smoking   

On another note, how long are you in the states before you go home.  We need to plan a time to meet!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Andrea 
I log all my food on Fitday everyday. I measure things like oats and brown rice and stuff, but estimate other things such as chicken.
Yeah, on the days when I work out a lot I try to get the cals up a little bit. I guess in my mind I'm still cutting somewhat even though I'm happy where I am.. It's like I've been cutting for so long that I don't know anything else. But I have higher calorie days at least twice a week, so I think it all evens out. I've been cutting back on my cardio somewhat too, only doing one session a day usually 

I'm going home and to Chicago for X-mas break, will be back here in beginning of jan. Then I'll stay until end of May, so we'll have plenty of time to meet!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Andrea
> I log all my food on Fitday everyday. I measure things like oats and brown rice and stuff, but estimate other things such as chicken.
> Yeah, on the days when I work out a lot I try to get the cals up a little bit. I guess in my mind I'm still cutting somewhat even though I'm happy where I am.. It's like I've been cutting for so long that I don't know anything else. But I have higher calorie days at least twice a week, so I think it all evens out. I've been cutting back on my cardio somewhat too, only doing one session a day usually
> 
> I'm going home and to Chicago for X-mas break, will be back here in beginning of jan. Then I'll stay until end of May, so we'll have plenty of time to meet!!




I know what you mean.  I'd still like to loose some fat, but once I reach my goal I wonder what I'll do, and I wonder if I'll actually be happy with it.  I'm soooo all or nothing that it will be harder I think for me to maintain than it would be to cut.  Oh, this is all giving me a headache!! LOL!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Boooo.. No one left me any love



You're here ... you're not ... you're studying ... you're partying ... you're with the lucky Eggs fellow 

Welcome back   again.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

NT, I'm here, just sporadicly  

Andrea, I know exactly what you mean. Sometimes I feel I'm happy with myself and I don't want to cut anymore and think "now what? ". It's hard because I don't want to go overboard and gain, but I don't want to be on a crazy strict diet either.. It's HARD!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

I bought some new peanutbutter last week, it's *Reeses* peanutbutter!! I got so excited when I saw it at walmart!! It's sooo good and has the same cals as regular pb.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I bought some new peanutbutter last week, it's *Reeses* peanutbutter!! I got so excited when I saw it at walmart!! It's sooo good and has the same cals as regular pb.




I bought some Cinnamon Raisin PB (140 cals for 2 tbs.), White Chocolate PB (170 cals for 2 tbs.) and Dark Chocolate PB (180 for 2 tbs.) the other day at Super Target.  It's AWESOME!!!  You can only get it on line or at Super Target though, I've looked at all my grocery stores and they don't have it.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

mmmmm, that does sound good Andrea  I need some of that


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 16, 2004)

Check this out and Trend for their almond butter.
http://www.stylepeanutspread.com/
I lived right by the restaurant in San Diego. The cinnamone PB rocks.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Aggie  I'm going to have to order some


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

All this pb talk...weird cause I was just at the grocery store staring at all the jars of pb. Comparing labels and such.... not ready for pb in the house...yet


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Aww, you'll be ready soon enough Jill  Good job on not buying it, I'm proud of you


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

I bought sf ff pudding instead


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

Ohhh I want PB too, but I'm with Jilly, I don't think it's safe yet


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2004)

Pb wasn't safe for me tonight  I had like 8 tablespoons  Good thing my carbies were low at least


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Pb wasn't safe for me tonight  I had like 8 tablespoons  Good thing my carbies were low at least


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2004)

Yep, will have to be a lot of running on 9 tomorrow  Cals were high today, like 1800


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yep, will have to be a lot of running on 9 tomorrow  Cals were high today, like 1800



That's really not high sweetie, it's probably still below maintenance for you.     No harm done!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2004)

Hehe, you're probably right Andrea. I kicked some butt in the gym this morning, am so tired I can hardly write.. Biked to the gym, 50 min on elleptical, 450 cals burned, biked home.. Now I'm just about ready for a day laying in bed watching tv  Too bad I have classes and stuff all day  I'm keeping my eyes on the goal, Thanksgiving break in 6 days


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2004)

This Saturday is "Jenny's birthday surprise day" that my roomies will throw. My 21st birthday is on Nov 28th and that's during Thanksgiving break, which means everybody will be gone. So the roomsters are celebrating me this saturday. I'm excited, but I am also worried about the food. There will probably be som sort of crappy food..  I hope they won't throw a party for me, cause really it would be all of their friends and not mine. They'll probably take me out to eat and stuff, which should make me be able to choose some healthy stuff. There will most definitely be cake, but a little piece won't kill me. My game plan is to run early in the AM, only eat eggwhites for b-fast and all the meals I can control will be low fat and low carb. That way the carbs I do get in form of probably pure sugar won't do as much damage. There will most likely be alcohol too, but I will limit that as much as possible. I can do this 

It's pretty silly how I worry and plan when I should just enjoy and have a good time  But I know that I'll feel like crap if I just go all out, because I plan on having some cheats over Thanksgiving. 

I can do this


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2004)

Lately I've been stressing a bit about me coming home to Sweden. I'm reeeeeally looking forward to it and it's going to be so wonderful seeing my family again  I miss them all so much! And my friends too! But I've been stressing and thinking "I want to be soo lean when I get home, I want them all to say WOW Jenny, you've lost so much weight!!". This is just plain silly. I know I've lost quite a bit of weight here, all the pants I brought from home are too big and I had to buy new ones, but still.. Since I'm spending Christmas with Justin's family I've been stressing about wanting them to think I'm an absolute hottie too. Come on Jen, do you think Grandmas and aunts will care if you have a six pack or a four pack?? No  This thinking is silly and I need to stop stressing and worrying like this. I do this all the time too.. Takes sooo much energy that I could use elsewhere 

Alright, glad I got that off my chest  The stress nut is defeated, for now


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

Hang in there Jenny


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 19, 2004)

The only one seeing you naked thinks you are a total and complete hottie already


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2004)

Gary, thanks  I'm trying 

Greeky, you're right sweetie  He's very good at expressing it too 

Had another nutty run this morning.. 7.5, then 8 and a couple mins on 9. 460 cals burned in 35 mins


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm going to buy a heart rate moniter today. Hopefully, I'm at least going to look for one. I had a polar a couple of years ago and loved it. It's fun to track heart rate and calories burned more accurately


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey beautiful, how've you been?  

Nothing better than writing or saying things to let out some steam.  After I just wrote that, I realized I could have done the same thing the last couple of months, but instead, I have been out of the loop and out of the boards almost completely.
I have seen your photos, how much prettier do you want to get?  Are you trying to give Justin's family a heart attack?    I imagine he has older peeps in his family that may just pass out after you get there.  You are already a knockout 
What you may not know, and I am betting on it, is that Justin is the one thanking his lucky stars that he found you ...nah, you already know that...
Yeah, yeah, I know, I haven't been by here in a long time...that's me, what can I say....


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

I think you need to find the real reason you seek _everybodys_ approval. JMO You are just too hard on yourself sometimes.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2004)

TONY!! Hey man, how have you been!? I've missed you around here  Thank you for all your sweet words 

Jill, I know  And I am.. I've talked about it in therapy lots a while back and Justin and I are talking about it too. We had a long therapy session last week  I know what it all comes down to and I know why I feel I need it, because of things in the past. But knowing that doesn't automaticly change my need for approval. It's constant work and a constant re-evaluation of things.. I know I'm hard on myself and a perfectionist, just like you


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

Ahhhh yes the approval issues....I guess I picked em out cause I can relate too


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

This is oh so stupid, but funny.  http://www.scrolllock.nl/

P.s. You have my approval.  You are FINE!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2004)

Jill, yeah, we are alike in some ways  You're doing so great with everything sweets 

Jake, that was adorable!  So cute! Thanks, it made me smile


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2004)

Whats on the agenda this weekend sweets??


----------



## Jenny (Nov 20, 2004)

Well tonight it's roomies surprise Jenny night  I went shopping with my friend today, got a great deal on a pair of real sexy high heels and purses 
Had a crazy workout on the treadmill this morning, craziest yet. Figured I would eat and drink some not ideal stuff today so I wanted to prepare  over an hour on the treadmill, running on 7.5-8.5. Good times. 
Trying to figure out what to wear tonight  So far I've only eaten healthy, will try to make it as clean as possible.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 20, 2004)

Sexy heels  You should wear those with a mini skirt and cute top and thigh highs


----------



## Jenny (Nov 20, 2004)

Hehe  I'm not going to wear that, but I will wear something nice


----------



## Jenny (Nov 21, 2004)

It was a rough night


----------



## Jenny (Nov 21, 2004)

Um, some pics


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2004)

You look soooooooo cute!! Adorable pics! More, more, more!!!

That was great of your roomies to throw a party for ya. Did you get smashed? Did you run today?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 22, 2004)

I did not run yesterday  Don't even know if I can run today. I got wasted... I never drink like that!! But my roomies kept filling up my glass, it was never empty  And all the shots and shooters  They started writing I  Sweden on arms and stuff and then I took over and wrote it on peoples tummies and stuff too  Apparantly I also wrote on some random people I talked to at the bigger party we went to  I don't know how many people woke up yesterday being pissed off at me, because it was a permanent marker and it's hard as heck to get off


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Jenny  

Didn't want to be too loud in case you are *Hungover !!!!  *


----------



## Jenny (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary  I'm not hungover anymore  I'm so embarassed for being out of control  My roomies say I don't have anything to worry about, that I was so much fun to be around. But I really hate not remembering things and not having control of the situation


----------



## Jenny (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm definitely not drinking like that again..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 22, 2004)

More pics in my gallery


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jenny- you look absolutly beautiful in your pics, awesome body girl  .  Happy Late Birthday too!! Enjoy your Thanksgiving, eat lots of goodies   !!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 22, 2004)

Andrea, thanks sweety  My birthday is actually this Sunday, but we celebrated early since everybody will be gone for Thanksgiving. Justin and I will have our own celebration on Sunday


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

Did you have early b-day cake?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday and great pics hon! Look at that nice tummy..makes me even more antsy to recover and get to the damn gym!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 22, 2004)

Jill, no cake  We just went to outback and I had chicken and veggies  The Outback staff sang for me and gave me ice cream, but I just had a bite and let my roomies have the rest 

Greeky, thanks sweetie  Hope you'll feel better soon


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Glad you had a good time, and happy early b-day


----------



## Eggs (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey hottie!  Glad you had a fun time... love the marker!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Jenny! I'm glad you had a good time celebrating Early for your birthday! 
I hope your doing okay. I caught up on your journal yesterday~ but couldn't post- it kept shutting me off for some reason. I am going through a lot of the mind games you are as well-- as in-- thinking you have to look totally perfect when you go home to see everyone--and like Grandma is really going to notice?? But I have been busting me but with Pilates/yoga, & weights... Can't do too much cardio..

I hope your doing good in school & that you and Justin are doing really well!! 

I miss chatting with you.

I hope you have a WONDERFUL 21st Birthday this Sunday! I will be thinking of you! I'm sure I will get on here before then though.

Hugs to you~ Take care sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Jenny! 

I hope you have a wonderful birthday tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 28, 2004)

Stacey, thank you for your birthday wishes  I'm so glad to see you here!  So sorry about the aches and pains honey  Surgery again huh? I'm so sorry


----------



## Jenny (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, I'm bloated and feeling chunky  The past week have been non-fitness minded. I haven't been binging or eating whatever I wanted, Thanksgiving and the day after was actually really healthy. But still, I don't feel great! So tomorrow, my first real day as a 21 year old, I'm going to start taking action  I'm going to commit to 2 weeks of great eating  In two weeks I'll be hooooome  I'm looking forward to it!! Wohoo, sooo much, it's going to be great to see everyone again  Two weeks of nasty finals, papers and crap first though  I figure if I eat well these two weeks I'll feel better about myself when I go home  I will post meals here each day for these two weeks


----------



## Jenny (Nov 29, 2004)

Monday Nov 29th:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, celery, honey mustard
2: 4.5 oz chicken, veggies, 1.5 tbsp pb, honey mustard
3: 4.5 oz chicken, veggies, 1 tsp pb, honey mustard
4: 6 whites, veggies, 1 tbsp pb, salsa
5: 6 whites, 1 tsp shredded cheese, veggies, honey mustard

Workouts:
- AM: 30 min stationary biking
- weights: chest and triceps
- Walking from class


----------



## Jenny (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm going to cut back on my crazy runs. I did 3 of them over thanksgiving weekend, 500-800 cals burned each. Yesterday my bod didn't feel great, and doing a crazy workout like that before breakfast is just not good for me. So, no running this week. Maybe some this weekend if I feel like it, but other than that I will be on a bike and walk kick


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm definitely not drinking like that again..



 I've said that a few times in the past.

Belated birthday wishes Jenny. xxx


----------



## Jenny (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I've said that a few times in the past.
> 
> Belated birthday wishes Jenny. xxx



 It was really bad.. I never puke when I drink.. but well, I did that time  Several times 
 I have pictures of arms where I've written I  Swedie (my nickname) and I  Sweden with permanent marker, and I have NO idea who those arms belong to  Oh, and my friend and I in the mud was a winner  People were yelling "two hot blondes are mudwrestling"  

I haven't been able to drink anything since then. Justin and I were supposed to have wine with dinner, and some egg nog and stuff.. But I couldn't..


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> It was really bad.. I never puke when I drink.. but well, I did that time  Several times
> I have pictures of arms where I've written I  Swedie (my nickname) and I  Sweden with permanent marker, and I have NO idea who those arms belong to  Oh, and my friend and I in the mud was a winner  People were yelling "two hot blondes are mudwrestling"
> 
> I haven't been able to drink anything since then. Justin and I were supposed to have wine with dinner, and some egg nog and stuff.. But I couldn't..



LOL, haven't been THAT drunk in years, actually I think the last time was when I was 21! It was brutal, I'd tell you the details but a) I don't remember them and b) I don't like the accounts that I heard from others who were there!


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

Happy belated birthday princess


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

Well , if Im correct its your birthday ? or was your birthday in the last few days or is going to be your birthday . So , hopefully Im correct , so happy bday . 

Crazy europeens , us canadians dont get drunk


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Jenny   

Everything is looking good girlie!!     Your diet is so clean girl


----------



## Jenny (Nov 30, 2004)

BC, I know, 21st birthday is a killer 

Sara, thanks sweetie 

simbh, thanks for stopping by  It was my birthday on the 28th, but my roomates (americans, not crazy europeans, I currently live in the states) had a party for me the weekend before thanksgiving. Yes, it was a little crazy  

Andrea, thanks sweets


----------



## Jenny (Nov 30, 2004)

Tuesday 30th:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 tbsp shredded cheese, veggies, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp hm
2: 4 oz chicken, veggies, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp hm
3: 5 oz chicken, 1/2 tbsp pb
4: 6 whites, veggies, cheese
5: 6 whites, veggies, cheese, hm

Workouts:
- AM: 30 min stationary bike, 15 min walk on 4.5 (didn't run  but I was tempted)
- Walk to school and home
- Walk to school and home again


----------



## Jenny (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm eating very very low carb lately.. I just don't feel like eating carbs  Feel like I don't need it, but of course I do need it. Will allow myself to low low carb today too,  but tomorrow I need to at least have some oats and brown rice 

Bought a heart rate monitor yesterday :bananan: Bought it from Niketown.com , will get it in 2-3 days. I had one before and it's so great to track cals and check my pulse  This one is not as big and chunky since it's made especially for a womans wrist  http://niketown.nike.com/niketown/catalog/pdp.jsp?productId=42021&categoryId=53711


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

princess, you always shop at nike.com dont you?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 30, 2004)

Hehe, I like Nike!  My former nick name here on IM was Nike_Girl  It's so much cheaper here than in Sweden, so I'm happy


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Really? Nike is cheaper here than Sweden?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Jenny!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 30, 2004)

Sara, yeah! Nike is american so it's more expensive in other countries. With the dollar being so low right now, everything is cheaper here!! Big time! 

Hey Greeky


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

I got my heart rate monitor last night  Tried it this morning  Wasn't supposed to run, I know, but I really wanted to try my new HRM  So I did some intervals and stuff  So nice to have a more accurate way of tracking cals and pulse, the cardio equipments tracking is always so in-accturate, always says you've burned more than you have


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 6 wheat thins (I needed carbs but sooo didn't have time to cook oats), salsa, 1 tsp pb
2: 5 oz chicken, veggies, 0.5 cup b-rice (cooked), hm, 1 tbsp pb, 5 wheat thins 

Workouts:
- AM: 20 min intervals on stationary, 25 min treadmill (steady on 7.8, then intervals on 9 and 4.5)
- Walking from campus


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning   

Eat your carbies missy!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi my girl!! Im going to run today too 

I know what you mean about not wanting carbies-I feel the same way


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

You knew Id ask......... What is hm?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

Andrea, I AM  I had my brown rice today so get off my back   I just don't feel like eating them sometimes 

Jill, hey babe  Hope you're feeling better today! hehe, hm is honey mustard, my new found love  It does have a little bit of sugar in it, but that's okay  I know, sometimes I feel like I could just as well skip the carbs and just eat veggies. But my carbs have been under 40 grams the last couple of days and that's too little..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

I know how you feel about the carbs, sometimes I just flat out don't want them.  I just go with it because I figure the days when I'm craving carbs I can eat them and it all balances out.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I do too  But sometimes I just eat them anyway because if I don't I might crave sugar later on


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I do too  But sometimes I just eat them anyway because if I don't I might crave sugar later on



What do you do know when you crave sugar?  That's my biggest thing, I love sweets.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't usually crave sugar.. If I do I might allow myself to have something small to take care of the craving


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

I feel so fat and unattractive today  I know I'm bloated because I'm pms-ing, but I just feel so nasty


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

You?  Unattractive?  Sha right..


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks premi, but I reaaaally feel fat and nasty today..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Thanks premi, but I reaaaally feel fat and nasty today..


Girl- you could weight 250 lbs. and you would still be attractive     But................ you are super lean and super hot so cheer up


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2004)

Whats worng??? Why you feeling this way beautiful??? 

I bought hm Have never had it


----------



## Jenny (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey girls  It was just the PMSy pissy Jen talking  I feel much better now, the bloat isn't as bad! Whew!

I have done nothing but studying these past 48 hours  I mean NOTHING, I've been sitting with my books for hour after hour after hour. Had my first final yesterday, got an 88. Which isn't great, but it was in my hardest class (Health communication) and it was all I needed to get an A in that class!!   I never thought I'd be able to get that, I'm proud of myself  Have aother exam today and then next week I have two and a take home final  But, in a week from now it'll all be over and I'll go to DC to FLY HOME next Saturday   

My AM workout yesterday was great, about 50 mins of running, walking and sprints  450 REAL cals burned according to my heart rate monitor (about 800 accorfing to the cardio machine, lol). Haven't done weights in 3 days, I've been so busy studying  Will go today though
Diet has been good 1400-1600 cals, had an oreo and a hershey kiss yesterday, but carbs were still under 90g 

Oh, and Jill, be careful with that honey mustatd, it's addicting


----------



## Jenny (Dec 3, 2004)

I got a 97% on my exam today


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

Brain child.

Your dedication to studying has paid off, just as good as your dedication in the gym


----------



## sara (Dec 3, 2004)

We believe in you Jenny!


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2004)

You are one smart cookie!!! Nice work girlie!!

Oh yes, I am mad at you. *WHY?* Hm, mmmmmmm it IS addicting! I guess its not that bad-I went on the net, the frenchs one has 5 cals per tsp. Fitday caluclation is much higher


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks guys  Thing is, I only studied the day before the exams and no more than that. My exams in Sweden are so much harder, I need like two weeks for them since we have an average of 3 whole books to know completely  But we only have one course at the time. Anyways, I think those hard exams have taught me to study effectively, because I have to back home to even pass the exam. These exams are child play compared to my swedish ones.

Yesterday I sat in class, knowing that I had done really well on my exam and I just sat there thinking about everything I've accomplished this semester. Leaving everything I've ever known, moving to a new country, living with strangers who became great friends, a totally new concept in school. Some professors scared the shit out of me and my tummy would hurt everytime before my health comm class where I had the scariest teacher (the one who tells her student they're stupid and shouldn't be in her class  ). She would challenge me too, asking "Ms. Sweden, what do you think?". In the beginning of the semester I hated it, I wanted to dissapear and I got sooooo nervous. Then I had two presentations, started actually raising my hand to get to talk.. I came out of my shell and it feels really good. It was a challenge and I conquered it 

Next semester I will have more confidence from day one and I'll be able to overcome even more. Justin and I have hade more time together and got to know each other so much better. We've overcome some rough times and are closer now. I've learned so much this semester in so many aspects. About myself and who I am, what I want and so many new english words and concepts!! I've learned so many things in the health field, about the american health care system (which is good cause I can apply that to the swedish hc system later and I might actually work in the states later on). There are so many other aspects too that I've learned, I'm so glad I took this opportunity. I encourage everyone to go to another culture and learn more about it, it really is a developing experience on so many levels. 

I think I know what I want to do in my professional career when I graduate. Within health promotion (which can mean so many different things) I want to market health care campaigns and do research. At least that's what I think I want to do right now. In my Health Behavior Change class (where I learned soooo many interesting theories and just really interesting things) we talked a little about social marketing for health behavior change and that was really interesting! Next semester I'm taking Health Care Marketing which should be really interesting!!   It's so nice to study things that I'm interested in, I'm glad I didn't pick accounting as my major  Another field I was interesting in was Marketing, and now it looks like I can do both that AND work with my passion; health! 

Okay, this wasn't very fitness related  But it's health related, because it's about spiritual and professional fulfillment. And anti-stress related too  So if you don't want to read this, don't come here  

I'm feeling good. Two more finals next week and one take home final (to make a brochure about a health matter and market the prevention possibilities, should be fun  ), then I'm going HOME! 

Life is good


----------



## jstar (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah Jenny!  

I am so proud and happy for you. It sounds like you have accomplished so much for such a young girl. Your major sounds very interesting! I think you will have many options for work with a degree in health promotion and marketing. Do you plan to work in the US or Sweden when you graduate?

Oh nevermind - I just saw your other post. Congrats again - smart, beautiful and fit - wow!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2004)

thank Jstar  I don't know where I'll be working after I graduate. I will have my masters in 2 and a half years, and then we'll have to see what I'll do 

Jill, I know, hm is good  The cals for it on fitday is probably for honey mustard sauce, the kind you get with chicken nuggets, more fat in that


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2004)

Saturday  :

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/4 cup oats, hm

Workouts:
- AM: run outside, with sprints and steep hills  no ephedrine, made it a little tougher, but I'm going to go off for a while.


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2004)

What did you eat the hm with in meal 1? Oats? Eggs?


----------



## sara (Dec 4, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing? I hope you had the honey mustard with the eggs


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2004)

This is why I don't like posting my meals  It was with my eggs


----------



## jstar (Dec 5, 2004)

Do you make your own honey mustard sauce? What brand is it? HM over egg whites sounds pretty good.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 5, 2004)

I use Hellmans or Frenchs  It's really good


----------



## Stacey (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Jenny! I'm so proud of you with how well you have done this first semester!! You are very inspiring! I think you will do great in that field of healthcare.

I was happy to read that you & Justin are doing well, and that your learning so much here.
Take care sweetie.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Stacey! 

Thank you so much sweety  It's been tough at times, but I don't regret a minute of it. Yeah, Justin and I are doing well, it's been great to live close to each other for once 
How are you doing? Have you had surgery yet?
I miss you


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey peeps.
I got really bored with logging my meals  They are great though, I've been doing well since Thanksgiving  Had 3 Hershey kisses and one bite of the peanut butter hershey kisses cookies that my roomies made Saturday, but since then I've just been looking at those cookies laying on display in the kitchen 

Exams exams exams  People are going crazy around here  I only have three this week so it's not too bad. One is a take home thing and is actually pretty fun 

I'm going home soon!!  Wohooo, I'm soooo excited


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 7, 2004)

Heya hotstuff!!  You rock as always I am so impressed.  You look hot as always.    Good luck with your exams!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey shortie!  Thanks sweets 

LAST exam today  Which is good cause I think my brain would explode if I had any more  

Tomorrow Justin and I will drive up to Maryland to his friends and then they'll take us to the airport saturday  Justin will fly to Chicago and I'll fly to SWEEEEEDEN    
Gingerbread cookies, clementines, glögg, julskinka and lussekatter HERE I COME


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

G'luck on your last exam


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Jenny hope you did well on your test!  And have fun in Sweden!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Bye Jenny~


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, I think I did well


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm back in Sweden! Had a good flight  Everything is the same back home. My mom has hugged me like a billion times today, she's extatic that I'm home again  It's good to be home, but I miss Justin already  So much, it feels like a piece of me is missing. I love him


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2004)

Are you staying home for xmas too??
Glad you had a nice flight.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 12, 2004)

Enjoy your time at home and have a wonderful Christmas, you will back with your honey soon!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey guys  Nope, I'll spend Christmas in Chicago. Only staying here until the 22nd. 
Wow, jet lag is a bitch! It's so much harder coming this way after being used to US time. Now I know what Justin goes through. Except he can sleep anywhere anytime. He doesn't have an internal sleep watch, as long as he lays down, actually he can sit too, so as long as he closes his eyes for longer than 15 seconds he falls asleep. It's kinda funny  I was up half the night cause I couldn't sleep. Now I woke up and feel like I got clubbed in the head so I think I should go back to bed 

Today is Lucia day here in Sweden, happy Lucia everyone!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2004)

Here you can read about what Lucia is, and also some other swedish traditions 

http://www.sverigeturism.se/smorgasbord/smorgasbord/culture/lifestyle/festivals.html


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

my swedish grandmother makes me drink glug...woah do i get hammered on christmas eve!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2004)

Haha, glögg is fun!  I like it  That's cool you have a swedish grandmother  Do you celebrate any other swedish traditions?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

rice pudding in the morning of xmas eve...lots of drinking at night!!! Umm when i was little my aunt and grandmother used to dance a lot at swedish festivals im not sure where they were somewhere in either NY, NJ, or Connecticut... my grandfather is german not swedish but they are really americanized so i don't really know what else???  just talking in swedish

UFF DAH...and taks mita fumarten???

i can't spell

oh shitttt!! and thanks for the food!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2004)

That's hilarious! I had to think hard when I read that 

It's: Usch då, tack så mycket för maten 

That's so funny  I love it when my american boyfriend tries to speak swedish, it's so cute


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2004)

Okay, a little fitness update  I've been doing well  I haven't been eating enough. Friday I had a great run (5.7 miles) in the morning and then a nice breakfast. We got on the road and drove up to DC to Justin's friends and I had some beef jerky and some nuts and an apple. Then at night we had a real yummy steak, I ate about 5 oz and some veggies, didn't eat their bread or rice. Too little food that day.
Saturday same thing, had two pancakes for breakfast as we were invited to breakfast at another friend of Justin's. Then just a shake and some nuts. Food on the plane was some beef and veggies, I didn't eat the rest. Had some more nuts (same can of nuts, didn't eat much, my parents finished it when I got home ) . Got home yesterday morning, had a slice of whole grain bread with turkey and veggies. Then I slept all day.. Had salmon and veggies at night. And about 20 almonds. 
This morning I slept til 9, laaate for me. Did some cardio and then had a nice egg white and oats breakfast. Went to my swedish school and met some friends, then went back and had chicken and brown rice and veggies with my mom 
Am going to the gym soon I think, but I'm still so tired. I'm exhausted for some reason, this jet lag thing is really hard. 
It's so fun to meet people though, everyone is sooooo excited to see me, makes me feel real special


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

how do u do the long distance thing...thats tough


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh I'm just home in Sweden for 10 days, came back yesterday. I am  on an exchange year right now and will be back in the states shortly


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2004)

Heya sexy  See you soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Heya sexy  See you soon!


hey smoochums...didn't know u were coming to Colorado?

Hiya Justin! Long time! How's things?
You taking god care of my favorite Swedich girl, right? (I no longer have my 'swedish' girl...so J is back to #1!)

Y'all take care!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Burner... oh, well now that its Winter there could of course be some skiing to be had in Colorado.  Other than that its pretty dry 

Just playing, hope everything is going well for you.  Jenny mostly takes care of herself, I'm not sure why she keeps me around most of the time.  But I'm enjoying it either way!

Take care and Merry Christmas.

Oh, and Jenny... I  you.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2004)

Was'sup, brotha!
Good to hear from ya!
Am doing good. Could be better..but couldn't we all?

hey...NEVER question WHY a smart, good looking woman wants you...just be thankful!

Happy holidays to you too, Justin!


----------

